# utah: best/closest to SLC



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would lean more towards the Cottonwood resorts. Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird. That area just seems to get more snow than any other in Utah. November is a bit early for them, but some stuff should be open. Out of those three, I tend to boycott Snowbird just because supporting them indirectly supports the snowboard ban at Alta. It is an amazing resort, though I doubt it will have the good stuff open by then. The drive to those areas should be about the same as for Park Shitty. Too bad your trip isn't in January...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i wish it was january. i cant do anything about the timing tho. a website i found said a bunch of those resorts should be open about a week or so before i get there. either way, i figure any day on the mountain (on the companies dime) is better than a day in the office. I'm sure i wont get the full utah experience but i'll still have a day of riding in before any resort near my house is open.

thanks KC, i'll be watching the snow reports for Brighton or Solitude. Alta isnt getting any of my money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Out of those three, I tend to boycott Snowbird just because supporting them indirectly supports the snowboard ban at Alta. It is an amazing resort, though I doubt it will have the good stuff open by then.


I got into a conversation about the Burton poaching videos with some older ski instructors while on a lift at Snowbird this last year, and they flat out said the management at Alta are dickheads and they thought it was great that kids were pushing the rules, that they don't know what the hell is wrong with "those guys over at Alta". I've been very tempted to cross that line at the top of the baldy lift and take a few runs down Alta. Maybe this season...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Believe it or not, snowboarders are allowed at Alta. They just are not allowed to use the lifts. There are exceptions to that rule too. If you are taking a Level I avalanche course that they conduct at Alta, they will let you ride the lifts for that course. That's about it though and I am sure you have to be with the guys instructing the course to be able to load. 

Either way it is a stupid ban, and all their reasoning for continuing it is bogus. The only reason the ban is still in effect is because of the Alta/Bird ticket. Alta was going to allow snowboarding but as a last ditch effort they approached Snowbird with the join lift ticket idea. Since it went through, they have been able to get more lift tickets sold therefore allowing them to continue the ban. 

Snowboarders visiting Snowbird do not get the Alta/Bird ticket which is the one Alta gets money from. The thing is snowboarders are a critical part of Snowbird's business and it allows them to run the resort as they do. If snowboarder numbers dropped off enough it would cause huge problems for Snowbird. Now if it was known that the reason we weren't visiting the 'bird was because of the joint ticket agreement with Alta, they would probably end that program. Putting the hurt squarely back on Alta and forcing their hand. Snowbird didn't need the Alta/Bird pass, Alta did. The Alta/Bird pass is just icing on the cake for Snowbird.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

What is their "reasoning" for continuing the ban anyway? 

(Sorry for hijacking the topic T.J.)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

modus operandi said:


> (Sorry for hijacking the topic T.J.)


haha no worries. i got what i needed out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The reason for continuing the ban is the same old tired reason. They don't want snowboarders it ruins the "skiing" experience for some reason. It's an elitist view they have.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

if the snow keeps going the way it has this week it looks like utah will end up being a pretty decent trip in november. snowbird already has 46". I'm wishing I would've picked Utah for Nov instead of CO.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A lot of places in Colorado have picked up over 20", most of the front range one's are looking at about a foot. Storms are lining up and it looks like we are getting two day breaks between storms. It's looking like November could be a very big month here as well. Add in the colder temps and you'll probably be just fine. Anyway, unless something drastic happens, with the weather patterns, it's looking like most spots in the west will be at least decent by the end of November.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

How do you think Wolf Creek is looking for Thanksgiving week? I'm driving cross-country from SoCal that week and figured I'd swing by Vegas and then Southern Colorado that Monday and Tuesday to play in the snow a little bit. Anybody know any good backcountry terrain around there that might be accessible??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The ski area has been getting good snow as of late. It looks like they have a shot at being close to 100% open by Thanksgiving.

There is a lot of backcountry around there but I am always a little hesitant to give out recommendations. The Colorado continental snowpack is the most dangerous in the US and it kills frequently. There are some very deadly spots there, you need to have full avy gear, know how to use it and know how to read the snow. It is not at all like the West Coast where the snow stabilizes 24 hours after a storm. It can take weeks, months, even an entire season before a slope will be safe to ride. Early season in Colorado is also on of the most dangerous times. I will say that there is a lot of backcountry on the North side of Wolf Creek Pass. If you just want to dig a jump and play around. The slope just past the parking area (facing North and lookers left)is good and relatively safe. Going further out from there, you really need to know what you are doing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to post this in the backcountry forum too, but I think it's a valid warning for early season out here. These photos are from Berthoud Pass last season on December 2nd. We had a dry early season and this is when the snow started to pile. This is a day or two after the last storm. This boarder was looking to do some gnar. Looks like he was trying to get to one of the Rush chutes is my guess. There is a big roll over above these cliffs and it is a well known danger. Lot's of people do these lines, but I rarely do becuase of this reason. If it wasn't for the rock below him, he undoubtedly would be a dead man this day.

















Lot's of danger like this are found everywhere in Colorado. Sure you might not get dragged over a cliff, but you can easily get buried, and a slide is likely to run to the ground dragging you over all the hidden rocks, logs, and such that are usually covered by a deep snowpack.

***These are Pinner's photos from TGR.***


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The larger size of the rock compared with the others around acted as an anchor. With the thin snowpack it kept the snow immeadiately above it from sliding. If there was another foot of snow it certainly would have slid too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

i appreciate the info... i'll keep my out-of-town ass where i belong on this trip i think... i'll be back in colorado in january though and might do a little exploring then!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> A lot of places in Colorado have picked up over 20", most of the front range one's are looking at about a foot. Storms are lining up and it looks like we are getting two day breaks between storms. It's looking like November could be a very big month here as well. Add in the colder temps and you'll probably be just fine. Anyway, unless something drastic happens, with the weather patterns, it's looking like most spots in the west will be at least decent by the end of November.


who's got more than 20? i'm hoping this snow coming up dumps before i get there on thursday...


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Heading to SLC in January*

To tag onto this thread:

Where would you recommend spending 3 days? Cottonwood Canyons?

Also can you give some good recommendations for lodging. I am spinning wheels to find something affordable. I would lilke to stay on the ski buses line so we dont have to have a car.

Any help would be great. First time for all 4 of us to SLC and can't wait !!!

...Michael


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

For anyone looking at this thread ... SLC got about 3 feet in early Nov and now iTs warm .. not like lite jacket warm im talking hoodies or long sleeves warm. This actually isnt a bad thing tbh. The snow at Brighton is nice and loose by mid-day even slushlike at the bottom . Just fyi brighton gets no morning sun so its pretty sketch early when we dont have new snow. Like I said by noon its normally good and loose and then starts to stiffin up again about 3pm. The only options to ride right now are Brighton Solitude and The Bird and all are at limited capacities. I think The Canyons is trying to open around Tgiving but I dont know how thats going to go with htis round of warm temps. 

If you are planning a trip in Dec or later dont get discouraged!! This same thing happened last year and in Dec it started puking and didnt stop until April!!

As far as lodging Brighton has meager and cheap lodging. If you are looking a tad higher end you could stay at solitude just down the road and use the shuttle to ride brighton or even purchase the sol/brite pass which lets you ride both resorts. Ill check out the couple of inns at the canyon base sunday when i go and update the post. The skibus is ok if you are VERY close to the canyon. If you take the bus from d'town it takes hours to get to the resort and thats no exageration.


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Burrito. Let me know how it is.

We are coming in later january, so the snow should be fine (I Hope). I am glad to hear about the bus, b/c that was going to beour choice. Right now all we found was a super 8 in town, but it has its own shuttle to run us out to the mountains.

Let me know about any lodging, it will be helpful. Thanks mucho

...Michael


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Deer Valley, Alta and Mad River Glenn are the only places left that have snowboarding bans. Alta is snooty about it because they want to maintain their Nazi purist attitude that snowboarding ruins the skiing experience. They're just idiots.

Deer Valley is quiet about it, but doesn't plan on lifting the ban, I don't think.

Mad River Glenn is a not-for-profit mountain and all the shareholder's are skiing purists. They determine whether the ban is lifted or not. My guess is that they are all old white men with fuchsia ones-y ski suits who smoke cigars and talk about killing animals with their bare hands.

Regardless, there is no good reason to ban snowboarding. There are jerkoffs who ski and jerkoffs who board. They're only hurting their own sales, but who cares? There are plenty of great resorts out there.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Deer Valley, Alta and Mad River Glenn are the only places left that have snowboarding bans. Alta is snooty about it because they want to maintain their Nazi purist attitude that snowboarding ruins the skiing experience. They're just idiots.
> 
> Deer Valley is quiet about it, but doesn't plan on lifting the ban, I don't think.
> 
> ...


Shit, I remember reading an article in TWSnowboarding that they, or whomever it was are offering money to whomever crashes all 5 resorts that have snowboards banned. I'm pretty sure it mentioned 5, not 3. Perhaps the other 2 are in Canada, no idea. That's a nice way to motivate people to hike up those hills and crash the party


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know what the fifth resort would have been, but as of March, Taos opened up to boarders. They were the only other one I know about, but that no way means they were the only ones.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

if your going to the cottonwood resorts .. that is solitude brighton and snowbird take a look also for hotels in sandy midvale or murray.. these are the municipalities at the base of the canyons.. there is a motel 6 down the street from me thats from 280 weekly and its about 10 minutes from the canyon. there is also a residence inn by marriot thats across the street from the skibus park and ride as well.

january should be nice but in more recent news the canyons announced 2day they will be delaying their opening until last few days of nov or first few days of dec. 

we will be getting snow weds thurs for sure hope its a good bit im on vacation next week lol!!


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Burrito

Looks like we found a super 8 in Midvale that has everything we be looking for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> if your going to the cottonwood resorts .. that is solitude brighton and snowbird take a look also for hotels in sandy midvale or murray.. these are the municipalities at the base of the canyons.. there is a motel 6 down the street from me thats from 280 weekly and its about 10 minutes from the canyon. there is also a residence inn by marriot thats across the street from the skibus park and ride as well.
> 
> january should be nice but in more recent news the canyons announced 2day they will be delaying their opening until last few days of nov or first few days of dec.
> 
> we will be getting snow weds thurs for sure hope its a good bit im on vacation next week lol!!



The Canyon's news was a bummer. I bought a season pass there a month or so ago, and was excited to go riding there on Thanksgiving. I don't know about SnowBasin or Powder Mountain, but it looks like the Canyons is going to be the last resort in the immediate area to open. Hopefully this year turns out like last year; kind of dry disappointed December, then absolutely dumped on for the next 4 months.

For the OP: Pretty much what everyone else said; Unless you're dead-set to ride park stuff, I'd skip PC and The Canyons. The Cottonwood canyons resorts are closer, cheaper, and higher elevation which means more, better snow.

Snowbird is a great steep freeride mountain, absolutely worthless park. I'm pretty sure its got more vertical than any other resort in Utah, and its definitely the steepest. If there's a big snow dump, I'd go there for sure. Skip the tram pass and hop the Peruvian to the tunnel and float the backside bowl all morning. If that starts getting tracked out, head over to the Little Cloud or Gad II lifts and to some exploring. I liked to finish powder days on the Baldy express on the backside. Its the mellowest slope on the mountain, but nobody rides it so its great for big easy powder slashes late in the day. Snowbird is dramatically more crowded on the weekends, but the lifts move people up the mountain pretty fast. If its really busy, you'll probably spend more time looking for a parking spot than waiting in lift lines.

Brighton is a fun, cheap, good all-around resort. It doesn't have as much extreme terrain as snowbird, but has great park features, good tree riding, and its never crowded, except for holidays. If there hasn't been a lot of fresh snow, I'd probably opt for Brighton or Solitude, depending on how much park I wanted to ride. Brighton has excellent groomers, but the high-fashion snowboard crowd can be kind of annoying. Haven't ridden Solitude in a LONG time, but I remember it being a good 'skiers' mountain. Nice mix of terrain and difficulty, and its always the least crowded of the SLC & PC resorts.


I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, but wherever you go, make sure to buy your lift tickets at a snowboard/ski shop in town, or at the Smiths grocery store near little cottonwood canyon. All the resorts here sell lift ticket vouchers in town, and they're anywhere from $6-12 cheaper than the on-mountain price. If you've got any more questions feel free to PM.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

o also one more thing .. in dec each weds brighton has a 2 for 1 .. bring a FULL bag of food for the local food bank and you get a ticket for half or two for the price of one.. these days are normally packed of course but if you are planning to be there anyway you can at least get the deal


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

*ready to leave*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

We are heading up Jan 19-22. We will miss the meet up in powder mtn, but would cool to ride with some locals. What do you all think of the night riding at brighton? never nighted before.

Keep it coming !!!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

when theres a good storm night riding at Brighton is awesome!! It has the largest amount of lighted area in Utah. Its not just afew trails like most resorts its a crap ton of the main mtn including ALL the parks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

The night riding is pretty sweet, but they do block off all the off-piste stuff after dark, and if they catch you darting off the groomed runs they'll clip your pass.


----------

